# Carb and fuel questions



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

Love this new section. I have a 2003 Yamaha Grizzly 660. Had a bunch of work done last year and have not ridden it much since. It sat for awhile and now will only start when choked and dies if I give it any throttle or take off choke. Also drips fuel. Thinking it is a clogged jet? I am going to try and tackle this myself to save money. Any advice would be great. 

Second question is what fuel and where do you get it? In Florida where I grew up we used REC 90. Have not seen it in Texas yet. Thanks for your help.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*carbs*

Every year I end up letting mine sit longer than I should and it ends up in the shop getting the carbs cleaned. My mechanic told me to run nothing but premium gas and add 2 ounces of startron each fill up..... so far so good!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Guarantee its a clogged jet. Make sure you completely take it apart and clean every bit of it or else you'll find yourself taking it apart again.


----------



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok thanks guys. I will give it a shot and if that fails I will take it to someone that knows what they are doing.


----------



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

Up and running again. The cleaning part was not that hard at all. Tough part was getting to the carb itself. Save me some money and learned some stuff in the process. Thanks


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Great job on fixing it yourself. Now that its all squared away, I would run it at least once a month. Let it get good and warmed up and drive around the block if you have to. What ever you don't let it set up, its the worst thing you can do to them.


----------



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

Great idea. Plan on draining fuel and running empty if I know it will be sitting for a long period of time while I am gone. It is amazing how one little jet can screw up your whole machine. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*idle not enough*

I found out teh hard way and then the mechanic confirmed... I thought I was being good to my machines starting them up amd letting them idle in the garage once a week for 15 to 20 minutes..... did no good at all I was told you have to ride them around so that gas goes through all the jets. 
As mentioned before also use Startron or Stabil (2 mechanics told me Startron was beter but who knows) 2 ounces each tank supposedly if you run the carbs dry this stuff will leave a protective coat on parts which supposedly help..... once again I have no idea if above really helps at all just doing what I was told and keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

The best thing is to run them dry. No matter what you do if you don't run them they will gum up if they sit. I start mine once a month and let it idle for 30 minutes and run mystery oil and stabil through mine at all times. Never had issues but I am also fuel injected as well.


----------

